# Goodbye my Friend



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

It is with the deepest sadness that I report Elsie's passing tonight. My wife (then girlfriend) selected her from a litter of beagle pups nursing in an overturned 55 gallon drum next to a hog pen one cold January morning 15 years ago. She was all black and white and was pot-bellied as she hadn't been wormed. So she was named after Elsie the Borden cow.

Like most beagles I think she was very intelligent with a stubborn streak. Jill and I got married and as many of you know we lost a son. During this life altering time Elsie comforted Jill in a way I can't describe. You just had to see it to know that it was a truly special bond.

The cancer came quick and hard and she fought a valiant fight. Even tonight at times she sat on her hind legs and played on the floor. Unfortunately spirit is not match for breathing distress and when she was diagnosed we were determined that she would not suffer. So when she couldn't sleep tonight we acted quickly and she passed in her "mom's" arms about 1:30 Monday morning.

I'm at a loss to put into words how hollow I feel and how much I already miss her. There's little solice in knowing we did the right thing and that there was really no choice to make. She and I have alot of friends here so I wanted people to know she's not suffering and provide one of my favorite pix in her honor. Thanks for all who sent prayers and good wishes.

Goodbye ole girl.


----------



## Deep C 915 (Jul 19, 2010)

I’m sorry to hear about your loss. Funny how those little 4 legged friends can touch our lives as much as they do. We just lost our Phoebe and it always amazed me how perceptive she was to what was going on in our lives. Phoebe was a part of our family and she knew it. I'm sure Elsie felt the same way


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

we have lost a few and its never easy , sorry for your loss.


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Sorry buddy.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Sad news to say the least. She is sleeping peacefully now and she will always be there alive in your hearts. God Bless you and the wife, be strong and know you guys gave her a good life.

Sandy


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

So sorry for yall.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

So sorry for your loss. I'm sure you gave her a great life, take solace and that and keep those memories.


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Very sorry to hear this Rusty, I had to put my JazzMan down just a month ago. We'll be praying for you and your wife.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Thank you all so much for the kind words. This is going to take a while to recover from. I can rationalize it all but that little dog left a big void.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Rusty, sorry to hear she passed on. At least she had a great home while she was here. There are so many that don't.. 

I have had one really good dog in my life. I still miss her and she died years ago. Wish I'd have had a camera back then.. You can't forget them, you shouldn't even try to rationalize it. Put a few of her pictures on the wall and remember all the fun times.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Arlon said:


> Put a few of her pictures on the wall and remember all the fun times.


Thanks buddy and you're right. As you know I don't have any of my stuff hanging in the house and maybe its time. The new Chuy's restaurant in Clear Lake has a wall in the bar where they encourage you to bring in your dog pics. I'll let you guys know when its up and you can all say "hi" when you're there.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Sorry to hear that you lost a very good and patient friend of the family. I deeply saddens me that Elsie is no longer with her family. My condolenses go out to you and your wife. Let me know if there is anything I can do.


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

So sorry to hear about your loss. I know she ment a lot to you and your wife and will miss her greatly. I offer my sympathy and understanding.


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your loss Rusty. She's a good lookin girl.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Almost been a week now. Doing better by trying to keep busy. Heading for Garner in a week and that should help.


----------

